# vacation in 9 days



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

goin to florida in 9 days. i need a final solution on what to don while im gone, gonna be gone for 9 days. i have 5 3" reds in a 55 gal. WHAT SHOULD I FEED. no one around to feed ps


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Feed heavy for a week before leaving buy an eggcrate from a hardware store and cut into 3 dividers. They will be fine.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Get one of those feeding timers. Also a vacation pellet form your LFS. They're hard, but soften up in the following days so that they wont break off easily to make a mess in your tank. Also an important thing to remember is NEVER leave a whole bunh of feeders in your tank or you'll come home to dead Ps in high nitrate tank.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ok well i maybe able to get the eggcrate. i also maybe able to get an auto feeder that will put flakes in the tank (my ps like flakes). is that it


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

You should be fine with that. They could go for awhile without eating. But definately divide them up, or you could come home to fin nips or worse


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

I would recommend to put several feeder fish like goldfish into your tank. They will not eat all of them in a short time. I have 2 3" rbp in 85g and several goldfish and guppies in it and p's are eating one goldfish or guppy in a day.


----------

